# A good read



## racer66 (Oct 6, 2003)

http://www.spectator.org/dsp_article.asp?art_id=7200


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Good article Iran is really going to be a big problem for whoever gets elected...neither Kerry or Bush is going to be able to negotiate with these nuts and we need someone willing to take it to the level of preemptive strike if this nuclear weapon development isn't stopped. I just don't think the Dems have the stomach for that they always choose appease....


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I would have to agree. Dems do not have a good track record for stepping early and "nipping it in the bud." They seem to like to value world opinion over national security, IMO.


----------

